# Sundowner Sportman? Charter?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

you need to train your horses, 
Stop anthropomorphizing them and put em in the trailer.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

My adage is every horse should be able to load willingly into any trailer. If there were a catastrophe, fire, tornado, hurricane, flood and those horses needed to get out of their and the rescuers only have a two horse straight what is going to happen. They will load the horses that will load and the others will be left. 

Teach your horse to get on the trailer you have


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

No, 7' is not tall enough for a 16.2 horse. I would definitely go with 7'6". I also have a horse who hates only the trailer I bought for him. He is absolutely terrified of it when it is configured as a 2 horse straight load. I have since trailered him in 7 other trailers with no issues whatsoever. Being somewhat in the same boat as you, I would suggest loading your horse into every trailer you can to get a sense of what he hates about yours. It makes no sense to spend money on a new one until you pinpoint whether it is truly a straight load/slant load thing or something else.


----------

